# 32 boot liner expand without heat mold?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

anybody anybody?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought someone replied but it was just my post :laugh:


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

I have some TM-2's and had the same experience. I ended up getting them heat molded at a local shop that had a kit for molding the 32 boot liners (funky looking double barrelled blowdryer, little toe caps you put on your bare feet, and a snowboard mag/porn to read while you wait for the liners to settle around your feet). I would definitely recommend getting it done. My boots fit so much better after getting the liners cooked...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

)(ood said:


> I have some TM-2's and had the same experience. I ended up getting them heat molded at a local shop that had a kit for molding the 32 boot liners (funky looking double barrelled blowdryer, little toe caps you put on your bare feet, and a snowboard mag/porn to read while you wait for the liners to settle around your feet). I would definitely recommend getting it done. My boots fit so much better after getting the liners cooked...


damn, i guess i should then. im just really lazy.


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> damn, i guess i should then. im just really lazy.


Well if you don't wanna go to a shop, or the mountain you ride at, and look at pictures of tits for 15 minutes while your boot liner fucks your foot, then you my friend are lazy... Get it done! It will help! :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

)(ood said:


> Well if you don't wanna go to a shop, or the mountain you ride at, and look at pictures of tits for 15 minutes while your boot liner fucks your foot, then you my friend are lazy... Get it done! It will help! :thumbsup:


I went to go buy wax at a little local shop and asked them if they heat mold boots a little while back. Seems like they won't charge me, might have to make the visit.


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> I went to go buy wax at a little local shop and asked them if they heat mold boots a little while back. Seems like they won't charge me, might have to make the visit.


Yeah, it should be free. It's not like we're skiers!! :dunno:


----------

